# Steelseries Siberia 200 Mic Problem



## iamsaressi

I have a problem with my Steelseries Siberia 200 Microphone. Headset works perfectly but I just can't use my mic. I have Windows 7 with Realtek HD Audio Manager. I've tried every setting in Windows Recording Devices and Realtek HD Audio Manager, I've tried both front and rear inputs and every volume setting in mic is maxed out. I can hear voice if I put mic in my mouth and scream, so it does recognize something. If you've had this same problem, please tell me how you fixed it :angel: :banghead: 

PS. I've tried it with Open Broadcaster Software and yes, there too I have tried every setting.


----------



## JimE

I would first test the headset/mic on another computer. That will confirm if you have a mic or PC issue.


----------



## Frias

I have the same headsets and had the same problem as you. The only solution I found was to uninstall the realtek hd audio manager drivers from my pc and use the default drivers from Microsoft which installed automaticaly. Now my mic works fine.
Hope it works for you too


----------

